# Granddad's Toolbox



## TeamTurpin (Oct 3, 2012)

I just thought I'd post this. In my new workshop, I just hung my Granddad's toolbox on the wall. I didn't really know him as I was quite young when he died. He was a rural farmer and carpenter. This toolbox is nothing special, except for what it represents to me. No, when I got it years ago, it wasn't full of priceless antique tools. But, a hundred years ago, this box sat in his workshop and rode with him in his wagon. I decided to put it up there on the wall to remind me of where I got this desire to work with wood and also to remind me that I'm not really doing anything special that my predecessors hadn't already done. And, they probably did it a lot better.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

That's a nice tribute to your granddad and looks great in your shop. Nice job.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Ditto John..
I have my Grandad's tool box as well, doesn't lend it'self to 
over the window, but it's here !


----------



## pmayer (Jan 3, 2010)

what a great idea. nice job.


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Me three. I have my great-grandfather's tool chest. It has some of his tools, mainly the molding planes. My father had gotten to the tools before me, but there are some of those tools scattered with other things that I have from Dad. I keep it in my shop to remind me that I am carrying on a family tradition. However, I have to admit your tribute to your grandfather is more Impressive.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I also have my great-grandfather's tool chest. It came with him from England in about 1850. Sadly, neither of my offspring are into woodworking and it doesn't look like either of the grandkids will be either. I doubt I will live long enough to give it to a future great-grandkid. Oh well, nothing's forever. :/


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Just a really cool thing. That generation was so great and they get so little recognition for it.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

A great tribute and it looks good on your new wall! Your grampa is smiling down at you.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

A nice tribute to where you came from. I appreciate the fact you recognize wood work for what it is….Work.
So many guys today think of themselves as artist and want to charge 300 bucks for a bandsaw box. Back when that box was used it probably held the tools that made kitchen cabinets, stairways, maybe a blanket chest. All withhand tools and sweat.


----------



## 9point93 (Oct 11, 2012)

very nice


----------



## CueballRosendaul (Jul 16, 2012)

Nice. Funny timing too, I just got mine earlier this week. It's actually a big old seed box that's been modified to have a removable tray. Still haven't decided what to do with it, but for the time being it has some loose drills in it sitting in the corner.


----------



## DeansDust (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice idea! I did the same thing with my dad's. I also hung his most notable tools that I grew up knowing and PROTECTING very well as a kid if I were to use them, lol.

Makes for a nice display and tribute high up the wall where space is ample. I get lot's of iinterest and comments from friends and visitors.

just whittlin' away~


----------

